# Calling all Mums with horses and young children



## vikkibeth (2 March 2011)

My friends all seem to think that I am crazy, I have a 4 year old and a 15 week old and have taken the plunge and have finally bought my own pony (after having had 5 years of a loan pony). I have also three lovely mutts and a husband 

They all don't seem to understand that I can cope and find it hard to sit down for more than 5 minutes, they all seem to think that I should me a dribbling mess. I was down at the yard the day after my son was born and didn't make it in on the day my son was born simply cause my husband had to sit on me!!! I was riding again 3 weeks after.

Please tell me there are other crazy ladies out there supporting my madness, it would be nice to speak to people who are happy with both family and animal life


----------



## MrsMozart (2 March 2011)

Me 

Though, started with one pony when one child was twelve and the other one nine. A year later we had three neds  Oh, and five dogs . Now have four neds and four dogs, and two cats 

'Tis brill 

Enjoy your new pony


----------



## lisa_lou (2 March 2011)

Hi, im 25 and have a 4 yr old daughter and 2 yr old son and have had my horse throughout pregnancies and up till now and she is a youngster too so had to find another rider whilst pregnant. Kids have a 2 yr old sec A to play with till he is old enough to back. Kids love it and i love it and wouldnt have it any other way!


----------



## vikkibeth (2 March 2011)

does any of you crazy mums live near Northamptonshire?


----------



## vikkibeth (2 March 2011)

Wow MrsMozart five dogs!! Love it. Am trying to persuade my husband to get a forth dog as two dogs we have are as my husband calls them more like cats  (a tinnie tiny yorkie and a chihuahua lol) 

 lisa_lou my 4 year old has a section b to play around with and loves him, he also just loves being able to run round and play as little boys do in mud, puddles and hay. I think that sometimes its the best gift I can give for him, so much better than a life stuck in watching tv!


----------



## sugarlump121 (2 March 2011)

I have 2 horses and no kids lol and none planned but its good to hear mums coping with both  I agree its much better for kids to be out and about playing, developing socially, having fresh air and exercise and also contributing to the care of animals!

3 cheers for the mums lol!!!


----------



## piggyinablanket (2 March 2011)

Good for you!
Im mad too. 
I have 4 kids aged 5-14 (5 including hubby lol)
3 dogs, 2 cats, 5 guinea pigs and a horse. 
I work as an equestrian artist, and ride while kids are at school. Never ever a weekend off or a dull moment.  I turn out before the kids get up for school and dont stop till late.  
My kids are very spoilt too and dont help much with house and animals as I like to be in control of it all!
Still find time for HHO and Fb though!!


----------



## oliversmummy (2 March 2011)

I have a 3 year old son who loves pushing wheelbarrows around the yard (baby ones) and loves the horses dearly! he was up at the yard when he was just 4 days old and i ran a busy livery yard (that was hard) had to give it up when he was two! but we still have a horse and keep it on living on grass livery - we manage to ride and do plenty of other things too! i think it's great for kids to grow up outside they apreciate it more than being stuck indoors all the time.admire people with tow kids and horses and dogs etc! we are wanting another child....and it won't stop me either xx


----------



## PinkTulips (2 March 2011)

I think its fab that you have so much get up and go, good for you! 

I think more mums should be like this. My husband is in the army and we live on a army estate and i hear so many of the wives say i cant do this or that cos i have children.

Im a huge supporter of multi-tasking mums  Good on you all!


----------



## vikkibeth (2 March 2011)

PinkTulips I must say I do get annoyed when mums say that they are held back by their children and use them as excuses, mine are, well I would say dragged around everywhere but my eldest loves it so dragged not quite the right word, he gets very upset if I tell him we are going straight home as loves doing something.

piggyinablanket I always forget to add my husband as hes the hardest one to look after haha. Though I must say I am very lucky to have him as he puts up with my animal madness and all this from a man who before me only had a goldfish that had survived 2 weeks 

oliversmummy my oldest asked for a wheel barrow and poo pick for his 3rd birthday so he could help daddy in the feild poo picking...start them you I say! They lady who owns the yard had a 20 month old and as soon as she was able to walk she was joining my eldest with the poo collecting


----------



## Cassy (2 March 2011)

Where did you buy a poo pick the correct size for a small child. My grandaughter likes to join in with her mummy and me when we do the horses but I couldn't see her use a full sized poo scoop!


----------



## vikkibeth (2 March 2011)

We got our poo picker from a local show but know you can also get them online along with child stableforks and brushes as we have the lot in both green for my son and pink for the 20 month old they think its great . Long may it last!!


----------



## Kinkyangel (2 March 2011)

I did it too! I have 3 kids but am currently horseless and missing it! My older 2 used to love going to the yard and helping out! Xx


----------



## TJP (2 March 2011)

Cassy said:



			Where did you buy a poo pick the correct size for a small child. My grandaughter likes to join in with her mummy and me when we do the horses but I couldn't see her use a full sized poo scoop!
		
Click to expand...

If your local feed store or saddler doesn't do them you will get one online. Search for Childs shavings fork in google.


----------



## louised1henry (2 March 2011)

Im in bedfordshire.

Ive got a 2 and a half year old daughter and 5 week old son.

Aswell as 3 horses and am looking at getting little one a pony. As she just loves being down the yard. I rent my own place so she gets to run about and help with jobs with her little broom and shavings fork

Mine live out mid week and come in over the weekend at the moment. I tend to keep my jobs midweek to a minimum and do it all at the weekend when i have extra help from my husband or am able to go down on my own. 

I do also have my sister around and she helps alot. I find as long as I get down and done between feeds its fine.

many probably couldnt/wouldnt do it, but it works for me. I suppose it depends what kind of person you are.


----------



## vikkibeth (2 March 2011)

louised1henry the yard my ponys kept is on the borders of Bedfordshire and Northamptonshire so not far from you.  

We do pretty similar at our yard but being softies we do bring them in at night but tend to do a huge clean out on Saturday of the 5 horses that are at the yard stable all together.

I am very glad I am one of those that can and do


----------



## blacksabbeth (3 March 2011)

I am going to join,he,he.I have a lil boy whos 3 in april and two horses he loves it and helps muck out and load of other choirs and even rides my 15.2hh whose fantastic with him and he loves it,promise its all safe i hold him whilst friend leads her.But i think because we all make it fun for him i enjoy it a lot more he comes down everyday during the week and at weekends i get few hours to hack out and potter around up the yard.I had my girly when i was pregnent and being stubborn i refused to sell her even though everyone told me to and that i wouldnt cope well now i smile very smuggly and quite simply say,oh i have a new addition to the family,No its not a baby but another HORSE,there faces are a picture and i still walk off smug,ha,ha.But i am sure once my son is older hes going to take my horse off me im sure of it,but we see got few more years left yet to find out,ha,ha..........x


----------



## vikkibeth (3 March 2011)

Another thing I find funny is when none horse people seem to not realise that a horse is no less responsiblity than hAving a child and just cause you have a slight cold you can't hid in bed you must go and look after them! I has very bad morning sickness the whole length of my pregnancy (almost ended up in hospital) and people were always surprised I still went down and couldn't understand why I couldn't leave him for a few days!!


----------



## blacksabbeth (3 March 2011)

vikkibeth i totally agree with that!!!when i had chronic sciatica i was still up yard doing my horses and still running round after my lil one,horses are a responsibility like children and i am a firm believer of dont throw yourself in the deep end if you cant be bothered.But i am also sure i had a chilled baby because through my pregnancy i was always up the yard and the health visitors and mid wives also thought this,most people i know who were pregnant and who had horses there babies were chilled out,its not the case for everyone but most people i know,no intent harmed by what i said just how i feel.xx


----------



## vikkibeth (3 March 2011)

blacksabbeth I totally agree with you, I am so lucky both of mine are very laid back and not at all demanding because they fit round me rather than the other way round.

I do like smuggly telling people what I have fitted into a day  they are always surprised!


----------



## Snowysadude (3 March 2011)

I personally have none (but am 20 and dont want any yet!!) but everyone on our yard does - we warn teenagers parents when they come down its incredibly fertile so dont send your daughters to us !
One woman has a now 2 and 3 yrs old son and daugher but has had them down the yard since they were born with initially one horse and one dog but when 1 and 2 got 2 horses and one dog.
One woman has one daughter one son and has had daughter down the yard and was riding from three weeks old, son is only 5 days old now but im sure she will be back down the yard soon - she buys horses very young and just backed and produces them into usually SJers then sells on, also has a dog.
One woman has a 9yr old son that has been down the yard for years, one horse 2 dogs.
Two people have girls (one each) 6 and 10 months old - have been down the yard since virtually day one both have one horse, no dogs but a few cats.
One has three girls under 10 who again have been down the yard for years now just has a pony for them as horse retired in a field but used to have a horse and a pony, also has a dog.
One has three sons and 1 daughter but all grown up and dont come down the yard !

There are only 3 people on the yard who dont have children!! 2 of us are 20 and the other a lot older - oh and its a completely DIY yard but we are nice people and help each other out a lot when pregnant - having baby - just after having baby (or when people go on holiday !)


----------



## smellsofhorse (3 March 2011)

I have 3 horses and a 2 year old daughter.
Could never give them up.


----------



## scheherazade (3 March 2011)

Ooh can I join? I have one horse and a six year old daughter who has just got her first pony. I had horses throughout my pregnancy and was still riding til 7 1/2 months pregnant and then a week after emergency caesarian (sp?). I also have a full time job to pay for them LOL and they are on DIY. Mad? Maybe. Happy, definitely!! x


----------



## Endrete (3 March 2011)

Have between 15-20 horses inc a few liveries and one lovely 8 month old daughter. 

I was in labour and foaling down two mares.  Friend sent me home the following morning!! Wish I could have popped my baby out as quickly as my girls did.  Ended up in theatre the following day :-(

Also run three businesses, inc small stud, tack supplies and OH's farm contracting business.  

Oh, I also have one rather crazy cat who thinks she is a dog, or squirrel... Three dogs, one of whom is expecting puppies - due date today!! So exciting.  Oh and 40 odd cattle, 13 of which have just started to calve - first one last night....


----------



## peerielee (3 March 2011)

Hello!  Im a mad mummy too [doesn't sound right?!?]

I have a 3 rising 4 yr old Friesian who i backed last year and am bringing back into work this year.  I have 4 children ages 1.5, 4, 9 +14.  Im 33 and we have a family farm, i work part time, have sheep dogs, hundreds of sheep, ducks, hens and im officially mad!!  i LOVE my lif, the kids come along and help out where ever possible, filling haynets taking pics, grooming the shetland pony.  Its a good way to make them aware of what is safe and whats not safe around animals


----------



## MosMum (3 March 2011)

Pfft I NEED my horses to keep me sane!!! In fact, with an autistic husband and son, and my 2 yr old daughter being assessed for it, the horses are FAR more communicative and social than anyone else in my family!


----------



## Sandylou (3 March 2011)

Thank you all you lovely horsey mummies........you have made me realise that having babies doesn't mean that you have to give up horses. I am 30 and got married 2 1/2 years ago so starting a family is becoming something that I have to think seriously about now (especially because hubby is desperate for kds!). I've put babies off because I don't want to be without horses. I've read so many sales adverts for horses 'for sale due to having a new baby that I started to believe that having babies meant giving up horses!! I've managed to put hubby off so far as I bought a 4yo gelding a year ago and have conviced hubby that I need at least another year of bringing him on!
I think I'll print this thread out and keep it in a safe place for the next time I have doubts about having children!!


----------



## beutifulwobble (3 March 2011)

Sandylou- thanks you for saying what I was thinking!! I really dont want to give my boy up and was terrified of having to do so as we are thinking of offspring next year. I think we will manage as so many of your lovely ladies have already xx


----------



## vikkibeth (3 March 2011)

To me life with kids is as hard as you make it! If you moan and groan about how they are stressful and how they take over your life then they will and you will never end up out of your house let alone have a horse as well but like all these fantastic "mad mums" prove is that you can have the best of both worlds (have your cake and eat it). Its lovely to see that there are so many women out there who put me to shame!! 

As for my kids what do they think? My eldest doesn't think twice about getting up at 7 on a weekend or holiday to go down to the yard, tbh we sometimes have tears on a school day that he has missed it! My youngest at 15 weeks doesn't have a choice. As I have said in earlier posts he loves to help out a began walking with an aid of a wheelbarrow!

I would say go into have children with your mind set that you are more than able to have both, I was determined as after not being able to have a horse for 5 years and missed it and getting back into it a year before my first was born I was determined to make sure I didn't lose it. 

One thing I would say is as I am at a private yard I don't get to meet other like minded women which is why all the mums I know think I am totally crazy!


----------



## diet2ride (3 March 2011)

I,ve got 3dogs, 1horse, 1husband and four year old son.
I have to admit I,m lucky he has been going to nursery since he was 2. So he didn't come on yard with me. It's not the kind of yard that would be able to cope with him, on the rare occasion he does love being outside with me. But He doesn't cope with the cold very well. Even when he,s wrapped up in a ski suit.

My friend took her kid on yard with her since she was a baby, unfortunately too many cold damp days outside have done her no favours. Now if she gets the slightest cold she ends up really ill. So now she can't go until the weather warms up.


----------



## vikkibeth (3 March 2011)

Diet2ride that is such a shame about your friends little girl, it has been th opposite for my eldest as he hardly comes down with anything as for the youngest he's far too young to know how he will react and also he is lively and cosy in his snowsuit in his car seat in the car on the yard  that's they way to do it  lovely and warm.


----------



## riding_high (3 March 2011)

i'm a mum to 3 kids (4yrs to 12yrs), all of them are autistic. 4 horses, 4 dogs, a husband and a partridge in a pear tree, ok no partridge but nearly! lol

my youngest is very into the horses and loves to help me fill water buckets, wash the feed bowls out and search for 'treasure' in the stable  he's got a bucket and spade (the beach type ones) and he picks the poo up for me. my eldest is a big help as he will take boots and rug off, do up straps on rugs, roll bandages, fill waters etc etc. my middle child is not into horses at all but if i bribe him he  will happily help me out.


----------



## Beatrice5 (3 March 2011)

I'm 33 with 4 boys aged 4, 6, 7 and 9, 3 dogs and sometimes puppies, 3 cats, 5 chickens and 3 horses ( mare, youngster and yearling filly from my mare)

I did have a TBx when we had the first two boys and only sold him as he loved competing and I didn't have the time so he went to a fantastic local family for their son to compete and he loved it. Best decision for horse and taught the boy a great deal plus I still got to see him everyday if I wanted to drive past or pop in for a cuppa 

My lot now all fit in around eachother. The boys like being outdoors anyway and although only one wants to ride and is helping me back my 4 yo NF the others all help with sweeping, filling water buckets, hay etc.

Like you when we had my gelding he was on DIY and Mum or friend would turn him out if nec and I would drive at nap time and baby would sleep on yard in car. Just be flexible.


----------



## Tilda (3 March 2011)

I am a northamptonshire mum with a 3 year old son, a horse, 3 dogs, a husband and a busy job! My parents think I am totally mad and worry about me having such a busy life but I love it especially as it keeps me thin!

I work 3 or 4 days a week so fit horse in between dropping son off at/ picking up from childcare luckily I have a job where I book my own appointments etc.. and when I have to work long days my husband mostly manages to do the childcare (sister in law is back up) so I can do horse when I get home (have assisted DIY so yard will turn out for me in morning). My son comes with me on days off and loves helping all the ladies on the yard and they all love him as he is really helpful, he is not so keen on my horse as she can be a bit moody so I tend to keep him at a distance from her but he helps with the ponies and the gentle giants.

I agree that it is a lovely way for children to grow up and my son has been down the yard with me since he was 3 months old (bought horse) and he is the best eater and best sleeper I know!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (3 March 2011)

some inspirational stories on here!

I myself have no kids but Im at uni, work and have 1 horse & 1 OH . Im in my late 20s. Its fab to see how many of you fit horses around your family life. I could never give up horses. I think having horses is great for kids and i couldnt think of a better way of bringing up children...lots of lovely mud, freedom and fresh air!


----------



## ibot (3 March 2011)

hey 
this is a good post, i have 3 boys (5,7 and 11) and they are as mad as me lol
i have one friesian who i adore and if i did not have him i would have been put in the funny farm along time ago 
not too mention the husband my very loyal jack russel cross.
i do admit that i find it hard to juggle the weekend and school holidays. 
my youngest and oldest are great but my middle son is a nightmare and never sits at the yard and is always running around and whispering to my youngest all the naughty things to do 

so because of this i am putting my horse out on all the kids school holidays as i am not sure how to keep everyone happy.

tips on dealing with my kids would be great


----------



## vikkibeth (3 March 2011)

ibot, poor you sounds like you have your hands full. Not quite got to that stage just yet with mine, although when my husbands about I do find my little boy doing things he wouldnt normally do ie jumping from huge hay bales, rolling around in puddles , but guess thats all in a boys life growing up.

What is your middle child into? Could you encourage that with a rewards chart for every time he goes down and behaves well gets a point towards something? It worked with my friends 9 years old when it came to her walking her dogs with her 2 children, the oldest always would misbehave, I believe this has stopped since the chart.


----------



## vikkibeth (4 March 2011)

Went to the health visitor today for sons injections at 9.15 and she couldn't believe I had done the horses, woke my son up, fed him and got him to school then came to her with my youngest lol.... All in a days work


----------



## ibot (4 March 2011)

vikkibeth yep mine jump around on the straw and hay bails  i think its quite funny but im alone with that lol 

but yes boys will be boys


----------



## andlaw (4 March 2011)

I've got two girls, aged 2 and 4, a dog, cat, a 5 year old TBxID and a Section A. Oh and also a very busy job three days a week!

I get some very funny looks when I have the dog on a lead in one hand, the pony on a lead in the other hand with my 4 year old daughter riding and my 2 year old on my back in a backpack. It's one way of getting the dog walked, pony exercised and the 4 year old to stop moaning about walking too far. 

Anyone live in the Herefordshire area?

Andie


----------



## lauzbeefy (4 March 2011)

This post has made me feel so much happier about what I have to come!
When I fell pregnant I was told by someone who has had a child that it would be impossible to keep the horse. She said I would be neglecting my child. Lots of people have backed me up and said that wasnt the case but she is horsey herself!!!
I am looking forward to the challenge and as I gave up riding while pregnant (mainly for OH sake) I am desperate to get on board!!
I suppose only time will tell if I can manage but I will give it my best!!


----------



## elsielouise (4 March 2011)

I usually walk the dogs (3) to the field whilst pushing the pushchair. When I get there, the three dogs run, toddler 'helps' and horses get fed and checked. 

He's just getting old enough to come for a walk with pony though I tend to wait until I have another helper for that.

Its much easier now than it was as my son had terrible separation anxiety at one time and screamed even if I was just stood outside the car. On very cold days I drive the land rover into the field, stick dogs in the back and he sits next to the stables looking out the car windonw while I do jobs. He loves being outside, loves puddles and brushing and feeding the pony. I did swap my hunter for a Section A last year but I've kept my competition mare though she did do the square root of nothing bar hacking last year. I've had her 12 years since a weanling and she was never going anywhere so it didnt matter a whole pile.

Horses and children can be done if you are committed to it I think. Children are life changing - I never imagined I'd swap my hunter for a kids pony, but I've resolved to take my dippy WB hunting instead and lead my sons pony so it gets used to it. That should add a bit of excitement!!


----------



## vikkibeth (4 March 2011)

It always makes things easier if your children enjoy it too! My 4 year old although loves being down does run hot and cold about whether he wants to ride so we part loan a section b but if he chooses to ride more often would love to get him a pony to lead out on hacks as my husband and I love hacking out (him on his bike lol and my son in a bike trailer) it's something we can all do together when the weathers nice! We tend to aim towards the next village ons pub and meet further family there. The pub landlord there is great and let's me tie my horse up an graze on the front garden and even bring out water and carrots


----------



## pedilia (4 March 2011)

Yay, I don't feel so odd now!

I have four children between 2 and 10, 2 dogs, 1 cat, our own business and 3 horses. It's chaos but I love it!!


----------



## ibot (4 March 2011)

im in worcester if anyone is close by


----------



## LizScott (4 March 2011)

I have  a 21mo little girl, a dog, 2 part-time kids (oh's!), 3 horses and an allotment. Two horses compete at BD and the other isn't in work. I don't have family around to help so I just get up early to ride one and ride the other when OH is finished work. It is completely do-able and keeps me sane!!!


----------



## vikkibeth (4 March 2011)

Sadly a little far away...in northamptonshire , anyone else near me?


----------



## Brownmare (4 March 2011)

I'm over the border near Banbury with one horse, one child aged two and our own business. Utter madness but so long as there is enough daylight everything gets done, well no competing lately but that is more to do with lack of a lorry lol


----------



## Topstripe (4 March 2011)

Yeah me too.

I have 2 kids (8 yr old and a 4 yr old), work 3 days a week have 3 horses, a dog and a husband LOL

Knackered is the term I use on a daily basis but I would not have it any other way
x


----------



## racingdemon (4 March 2011)

i've 2 boys (3 & 2) last season i did 9 BE events, hunted over the winter & managed to run a business, keep my husband happy  & while all that is going on we've been doing up a project of a house for the past 2 years (on & off) so it certainly can be done, just takes time, planning & lots of favours! 

along with my horse we (my mum & I) have a selection of youngsters & other horses that take up time....my one compromise was that i can only have 1 horse in full work these days, saying that our 3yo will be ready to start in the summer, but i'm hoping to just get better organised! 

as my husband says....Proper Planning & Preparation Prevents P*** Poor Performance.... he is forever reminding me of 'the 7 P's'


----------



## betti (4 March 2011)

im a mum of 3 girls 9,5 and 1, i have a youngster who in the last few weeks ive been breaking,this last week hes been backed,this is my first time and im loving every minute, i have a fantastic YO who works for newmarket racing college who is there for me all of the way.Just because you have young children it shouldnt stop you, mine come with me every day and i involve them as much as i can.


----------



## catnritchie (5 March 2011)

racingdemon said:



			as my husband says....Proper Planning & Preparation Prevents P*** Poor Performance.... he is forever reminding me of 'the 7 P's'
		
Click to expand...

Lol army by any chance?

I'm only 20 so no kids for a while but I was wondering, does anyone on here have a 5-day a week job and horses and kids? I can't see how I could do it tbh; surely you never have any free time to relax? I hate having kids at the yard a)because I'm worried they run behind/try and play hide and seek under the horses (genuinely happened on my old yard!) and hence get kicked or b) they run around making a lot of noise and annoying my quiet time.


----------



## ibot (5 March 2011)

would you like more time with your horse or would you prefer more??

i do feel bad that paddy should get more work but as he is a youngster its nice for him to play. 
i have asked my YM if my kids could clean up the hay barn during the next half term  (have not told my boys yet thou)


----------



## vikkibeth (5 March 2011)

Am very lucky that before I had my second and went on Mat leave my job meant I can be very flexible with when I worked (tend to do a lot of the hours at night as husband works nights) so I can fit in really nice time with both my horse and my son. I know I am soooo lucky, hopefully I will be able to continue this once I am off Mat leave.


----------



## missyme10 (6 March 2011)

I'm at a yard full of such mums 

I got my daughter a pony at 4, and at the same time one for myself and my husband at the time also had a horse.

I'm now a single mum to my daughter who is now 9, she has her pony, I have a gypsey cob who she nicks most of the time, we have a welsh cob youngster and a dog.
We love it, keeps my daughter off the streets, always far to many things to do with the pets to be hanging about the streets.

Having horses and other pets is healthy for kids, I can't think of a better way to spend our time. Means the housework often goes to pot, but when you come home stinking of horse poor and covered in mud, we hardly care


----------



## vikkibeth (6 March 2011)

missyme10 said:



			Having horses and other pets is healthy for kids, I can't think of a better way to spend our time. Means the housework often goes to pot, but when you come home stinking of horse poor and covered in mud, we hardly care 

Click to expand...

I cant agree more...


----------



## Bedlam (6 March 2011)

It's all fine as long as everyone loves horses. As soon as one or both of the kids says they would actually prefer to be playing football/ballet/moto-cross/chess that it gets tricky.

Then dragging them round after you and the horse routine becomes a little harder.......


----------



## vikkibeth (7 March 2011)

Bedlam said:



			It's all fine as long as everyone loves horses. As soon as one or both of the kids says they would actually prefer to be playing football/ballet/moto-cross/chess that it gets tricky.

Then dragging them round after you and the horse routine becomes a little harder.......
		
Click to expand...

True true but until that day I will continue to hope that in a perfect world life will be kept easier lol... Fingers x eh!


----------



## nikCscott (7 March 2011)

I have a 5 & 4 year old, 2 horses and 2 dogs- and my husband works abroad, luckily I don't work as life is a huge juggling act.

Having babies 12 months apart- now thats hard not having horses too.

I find  competing hard as I feel cheeky asking people to babysit for a whole day so don't do it as often and we'd like. 4 year old goes to nursery 4 mornings a week so I ride then. My girls love been with the horses and happy to spend hours on yard or in the field, I grew up on a farm so this is the closest I can give them and with full and exciting days they can forget that they miss Daddy for a while.

Wouldn't change it for the world


----------



## humph (7 March 2011)

I have a 2.5yr old daughter and a son who is 1 today.  I had a fit and over exuberant competition horse who I sold about 9 months after our daughter was born.  Had he not been so full of bucks and naughtiness, I would have hung on to him but I realised that being bucked off so frequently really wasn't sensible as a new mother. 

Now that the babies are getting older I am absolutely desperate to have a horse again and would work my life out to fit around having a horse.  I feel SO strongly that it is the perfect upbringing for a child to be outdoors and in the mud and filth and, having been brought up that way, am determined I should bring our children up like that.  Frustratingly though, our lack of funds is preventing me getting a horse so I'm now trying to work out how to work whilst looking after the babies so that I can save some money to buy a horse.

We also have 3 big and energetic dogs and I think that dogs and babies are such a happy mix - both adore each other.


----------



## nicelittle (7 March 2011)

Excellent thread.
I am mother to two kids, 5 and 9. I had shared a horse for last 4 years, he was sadly put down in November. 

My kids loved him, and he loved them, my daughter would lead him to field, brush him. My son (5) would stand on a box to brush him, and there would be an argument about who picked out the first hoof, (thank goodness horses have an even number of legs). He was so so gentle with them and we all miss him very much.
My daughter still keeps asking to go to the stables, even though hes not there, and both children keep refering to him being in heaven (which is rather painful for me, TBH)

However, now thinking of new venture with my sister, getting a horse for us and pony for the kids. Watch this space!


----------



## toffeesmarty (7 March 2011)

We have 3 children aged 19 - 11, 8 horses at a yrad 10 mins drive from home, 3 dogs, 4 cats, 2 hamsters and some fish LOL so I know every time saving practice there is!

On the day my eldest was born I lunged my then horse. 
I remember the midwifes face when I asked her how soon after my cesearean it would be safe to start riding.
She looked at me with a pained expression and said:

'I would not be happy with you going bumpety bumpety for atleast 6 weeks my dear.
I responded - 
' I don't do bumpety bumpety - I ride'.

I was on board 3 weeks later. Nearly 20 years on I dont know how I  did it!
Only one of the children rides - the others do dancing and football, so it hasnt been easy juggling their different needs but I dont think that is any different to any other family.


----------



## vikkibeth (8 March 2011)

toffeesmarty said:



			On the day my eldest was born I lunged my then horse. 
I remember the midwifes face when I asked her how soon after my cesearean it would be safe to start riding.
She looked at me with a pained expression and said:

'I would not be happy with you going bumpety bumpety for atleast 6 weeks my dear.
I responded - 
' I don't do bumpety bumpety - I ride'.

I was on board 3 weeks later.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt have a cesarean but was told off by my Midwife fore riding just under three weeks later (she only found out cause my husband dobbed me in)!


----------



## littlefox (22 April 2011)

Hi,

I have 3 dogs 3 cats a 16.1 Irish gelding , husband , 5 year old son  and just found out I'm expecting again.

My son loves all our pets he helps point out the poo in the paddock so I can pick it up! 

He is slightly dysbraxic and has riding lessons to help with balance and loves it. I found winter very hard as he started school full time this January I had 3 hours to fit everything in that time. Baby is due December but I hope to have a loan for 3 days to help out, yard are very helpful too so I'm very lucky. I hope to ride until I am told otherwise or find it to hard. I'm glad there are mums in my situation I get grief by ppl asking me how I manage and more so with a young baby. I will bring baby to the yard . I love my horse to bits and would never be without him. Although winters are hard the mucking out kept me fit and shall keep going until I can't go on lol. My horse keeps me sane I hope this new baby will just fit in .....


----------



## millreef (22 April 2011)

We have 2 children (one is 19 and one 11), five horses/ponies.  Life is rich


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 April 2011)

I love this post, I don't have any children, but do have a 3 ponies & a foal, and am SICK of people saying 'ooo if you have kiddies you won't want your horses anymore, you'll have no time to ride and won't want little bubs getting all muddy in field while you mess about with ponies...' blah blah 

I had a riding instructor who gave herself 5 days off teaching when her daughter was born (teaching right up till she dropped) and am so glad she isn't the only one and if I ever do have kids am not going to end up all yummy mummy 'don't go near the smelly horses little one' and will in fact stay 'normal' and be able to have both, allbeit with alot of hard work I am sure. 

Thanks guys for the reasurrance!!!


----------



## mrsbt (22 April 2011)

I too have loads of animals, 3 dogs, 2 cats, a rabbit, a lizard, 2 horses (one is only 2) and a 1 year old daughter. Sister also has a horse and a pony and we share looking after them.
Throughout the pregnancy i carried on doing everything, mucking out 3 (no pony at the time), lunging and looking after the foal.
The day i went into labour i was up at the yard most of the day, my girl had the physio, and people were quite concerned i would give birth in the stable as was getting quite alot of strong contractions.
My daughter comes up to the yard with me in the mornings and from when she was born had to be there while i mucked out, often strapped onto me in her carrier.

I couldnt imagine not having my horses just because i had a baby.


----------



## tootsietoo (22 April 2011)

I have 3 & 4 year old girls, 4 horses at home, a hound puppy this summer and a non horsey husband.

I wouldn't want to give anyone the impression that it is easy, but it is possible and the many upsides make the work worthwhile.  I like things done properly, but I have had to let standards slip a bit (yard rarely swept, tack only cleaned when going out in public!) which has been taken a while to get used to.  The children do everything with me usually, although this winter was very hard as it was too cold for them so they watched a lot of cbeebies while I was outside which made me feel guilty.  The only thing I can't do is ride, so if you have parents nearby for childcare, which I don't, that would help.  Having said that, I do sometimes take them all off to an arena or xc schooling and the children play while I canter round them.  Getting the horse fit for hunting involved a bit of spending on childcare and lots of favours!

We have a welshie and a Shetland and both children ride, and they are just getting to the age where it is fun.  I might be able to take the older one out cubbing with me next season and they both love riding and playing with their ponies.  It makes me all warm and fuzzy watching them!


----------



## RuthnMeg (22 April 2011)

I am another in the 'mad' league. 
2 children, 7 and nearly 5, 3 horses and 1 dog AND the husband (does that come under kids/horse or dog? lol)
My daughter likes to play ponies, and has ridden. She lost her confidence a bit, so playing is great for her... my son would just like to go fast no doubt!
I worked throughout my first pregnancy on an event yard, rode other horses til I was 5 months gone, and continued to ride mine til I was 7 months gone. I was back in the saddle 4 weeks later (c-sec). Similar story with baby no 2.
I currently juggle, kids, school runs, riding my own, working at a TB stud, playing badminton/keeping fit and looking after the joint. I would not have it any other way. I am happy, life is good and always full of fun and adventure.
I am not a person who sits at home moaning 'I can't get out of the house' - in fact, I moan about going back to the house!!


----------



## Lydz13 (22 April 2011)

vikkibeth said:



			My friends all seem to think that I am crazy, I have a 4 year old and a 15 week old and have taken the plunge and have finally bought my own pony (after having had 5 years of a loan pony). I have also three lovely mutts and a husband 

They all don't seem to understand that I can cope and find it hard to sit down for more than 5 minutes, they all seem to think that I should me a dribbling mess. I was down at the yard the day after my son was born and didn't make it in on the day my son was born simply cause my husband had to sit on me!!! I was riding again 3 weeks after.

Please tell me there are other crazy ladies out there supporting my madness, it would be nice to speak to people who are happy with both family and animal life 

Click to expand...

1 husband
1 dog - Billy
1 7 yo stepson
1 7yo daughter
1 4yo daughter
2 cats - Squeak & Tiggy
2 ferrets - Hemi & Sydney
1 47 hour a week job

Lady Darco (15.1 7 yo m/weigh cob type) arrived today!! 

I am definitely crazy...


----------



## tootsietoo (22 April 2011)

Just a little lecture now people.  It is NOT a good idea to be riding in the first few weeks after a section!  A friend did herself bad damage by not looking after herself and can't safely have any more children now.


----------



## Lynz25 (22 April 2011)

This is such a good post.

I've got 2 rabbits, 2 cats, 2 horses and a 5 month old jack russell puppy.  We are hoping to start a family fairly soon so its good to know it can be done.  I've said to my husband that I'll be riding through my pregnancy and he has already said he will not try and stop me.  

Can I ask though what you do with your babies when your riding or competing???  I can not wait to have a year off (hopefully) on maternity leave so that I can actually try and get back on track with progressing the horses.


----------



## tootsietoo (22 April 2011)

Well, you can leave them with your mother or other family member or good friend, or pay someone to babysit.  Some of my friends ride early before hubby goes to work and he gets the baby up.  If you've got access to an arena you can park them up next to it while you ride.  I guess this would work well if you have a reliable sleeper.  When they're older, say three ish, they can play in field or arena while you ride.  Obviously the latter two are not ideal as if you are in charge of the baby/children and have an accident....... 

I managed ten days hunting last season and the husband has the children then. He likes it as it is "brownie points" for days out for him!  and he is very supportive of me riding - I know some are not so good!

However, I didn't ride for three and a half years as I had the babies sixteen months apart and breastfed both for about seven months and was useless at expressing so I couldn't very easily leave them with other people when they were babies.  I did the horse, but riding just seemed too complicated.


----------



## tootsietoo (22 April 2011)

Lynz - just noticed you called it a year off! It is a break from the office grind, but it is not a year off! The tiredness, you have never known such tiredness........ And they ALWAYS seem to need you.

You will need to have good childcare to be able to make progress with the horses.


----------



## emmanash (22 April 2011)

Hi there,
I'm a mummy/horse owner too! 
I have an 8yr old, 6yr old and my mare Tawny. I also work 30hrs a week and have to fit in walking the dog and running the house etc too. Oh and find some time for my long suffering hubby. I wouldn't be without my horse even though I have so much to cram into my days.
I keep her on grass livery which definately helps me time wise. On work days I go up to the yard before work and then get home and sort the kiddies out for school.I work three 10 hour shifts at the hospital so I pop in and check on my horse on the way home on work days. I then get 2 days off in the week to spend riding etc when I've dropped the children off at school, plus every weekend off too. My dog often comes with me to the yard and has a walk so I kill two birds with one stone.
Unfortunately, neither of my children are horsey, but they do live active outdoor lifestyles and do come with me sometimes and play with the dog whilst I fuss the horse. They're at the age now where I can leave them playing on their D.S games in the car when the weather's bad and I don't have to worry about them getting up to mischief.
 It seems impossible when you think about it too much, but it really does work out well and I love being busy and living my life to the full!
It's lovely to read about other mums with horses


----------



## stu&mich (23 April 2011)

I was going to ask what about us dads - but having read this I reckon I have it easy.  We have 2 boys (6 & 9) and 4 horses (1 each) and I have my own business which takes a lot of hours and until Christmas my wife also ran her own business and we fit it all in somehow but then I think we're lucky that we all enjoy it.  Would imagine it would be much harder if any of us resented the time we spend in the middle of a field.

I think it is great for children, I rode from a young age and it taught me loads and gives me many of my favourite memories and my boys love getting dirty and running around - the other day I was stopped in tesco by an elderly lady who said how nice it was to see a real little boy, I looked down and realised my son was filthy with mud all over his face, wearing muddy jods & boots and with a huge smile on his face.  It was sign that he had had a good day lol


----------



## feisty_filly (23 April 2011)

hi all! im 21, i have a 16 month old little boy and im 24 weeks pregnant with our 2nd child. i also have a hubbie, 2 cats, a dog, a yearling cob and a shetland pony!. i dont understand why people shouldnt have kids and horses, im a stay at home mum so i look after ryan in the day and hubbie turns the horse out then hubbie looks after ryan after work so i can go bring in / muck out ect. they also come up the yard with me alot, ryan loves playing in the dirt and shavings!


----------



## vikkibeth (16 June 2011)

stu&mich said:



			the other day I was stopped in tesco by an elderly lady who said how nice it was to see a real little boy, I looked down and realised my son was filthy with mud all over his face, wearing muddy jods & boots and with a huge smile on his face.  It was sign that he had had a good day lol
		
Click to expand...

I think thats lovely, I agree with the elderly lady! My boy ends up looking like that most afternoons!


----------



## Winklepoker (16 June 2011)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!

We have just stopped birth control in hope of starting a family and I have no plans to get rid of my boy.  I have some very very good friends who I know will be there for me every step of the way.  I am an Army wife living over 200 miles away from any family help  and I too see several fat arsed women around camp filling their days with Jeremy Kyle because having a child limits them so much!! 

I cant wait if Im honest.  I have a good horse who wont intentionally try and dump me  and a hubby who I know will be very helpful.  Financially at times we might struggle but who cares... we'll manage  

Out of interest, what do you do with baby whilst at the yard? leave it in the stable in the pram? lay it in the feed bin/muck heap/wheelbarrow?


----------



## dalesslave (16 June 2011)

I am due in 6 weeks its good to read there  is life after birth for parents as i was starting to panic ! just a quick enquiry as to how soon you where all able to get back in the saddle after labour ? i would like to do a m&m showing class about 2weeks after my due date and people arn't very encouraging


----------



## Cazzah (16 June 2011)

Good to hear I'm not the only 'crazy' one! 

I work full time as a HR Manager with a UK remit looking after 3000 employees so guess you could say its a pretty full on job! I have an 18 month old boy, two dogs, one OH, and a TB who I compete in just about everything - and keep DIY at my friend's.

Little boy loves the horse but as he can be a grumpy sod (horse, not child, lol) this means I have to manage my time down the yard carefully. But I pop the horse in the stable so kid can run around with me while I poo pick etc. He comes to most shows with me too and absolutely loves it. If he is still as keen he'll be getting a little pony next year too 

I have to manage my time carefully but its definitely do-able. This time of year makes it lots easier for me as I go riding after my son is in bed during the week. 

My OH is right now at an interview for a fab job and I've already warned him that if he gets it I'll be having another horse - hopefully a 2/3 year old to break and bring on over the next few years  

Must be mad!


----------



## vikkibeth (16 June 2011)

Winklepoker-I left my boy in the car parked in the yard when I muck picked etc but when I rode I was lucky enough to alway have someone ie husband/lady who owned the yard keep an eye on him. Now he's 7 months and always very interested in what I do it's either the car seat in a safe place or most of the time he's in his push chair which is just for the yard. He loves it already! Give him a couple of months and I'll have him poo picking 

Dalesslave-I was lucky after my not so nice pregnancy I was given a break and had a very quick and easy labor. I was back the day after mucking out and rode about 3 weeks later but was told off by everyone(midwife gave me such a telling off!!) I have been told that you can hurt yourself a lot if your body isn't ready yet. You might want to check with your midwife/doctor just to be sure I guess.


----------



## vikkibeth (16 June 2011)

Cazzah - hope your husband gets the job, have my fingers x


----------



## crazyhorse4727 (16 June 2011)

Hey I've an 11month old daugther, while I was pregnant with her I had charge of 3 horses to break and bring on also my own horse. I gave up the other 3 after afew scare trips to the hospital. But still worked with my own.
 I also have an oh,
 a rescue dog,
I'm looking at the min to start breeding afew animals as I did this throughout school, so shopping around for,
2 french lops, 2 netherland darwes, 2 dutchies, to start with in bunnies and 2 cockatiels, 2 lovebirds and a handful of finchs.
We're also thinking of trying for our 2nd baby after afew months aslong as I get the ok from the doctor, as I'd a c-section.
After I've had the 2nd I'm either planing to buy 2 yearlings to produce or a young filly to bring on then put in foal.
At the moment my daugther is brillant she loves being outside so it keeps me sane as I don't live near anyone and I'm on my own for 10hr days.
But as long as I have all my babies around me I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## bumblelion (16 June 2011)

I have an 8 month old daughter, 2 horses, 2 rottweilers and a rabbit! They're all at home too so I have to do everything myself! Including harrowing fields etc! My partner works away all week so I have to cope and no family or friends nearby! I do cope though, very well I think! My daughter just has to go with the flow! I put her in the tack room the other day in her travel cot, whilst I went out and sprayed the ragwort!! I haven't got around to riding yet as my two are both very sharp and that's the only thing about being here alone, if I came off, no one would know and the signal for mobiles is quite hit and miss! That's changing from next month though so I can't wait to get back on board!!!
Personally I can't comprehend it when other mums say, god, I'm knackered it's so hard being a mum!! Sat in their flat, with no garden, living in a town, and no pets, oh and a partner to help them with everything!!


----------



## monte1 (16 June 2011)

what a fab post, can I join in!!!!!

I have a husband, a 12 year old daughter, 2 horses, 2 working gundogs and an aviary of birds. I work 30 hours a week and commute 30 miles a day to and from work. horses kept on a lovely DIY livery yard  and I can leave them out 24/7 all year round if I want to , that makes life MUCH easier.!!

i get out and compete a fair bit nowadays, I originally bought my current horse as a rising 2 year old when daughter was just 2 1/2, backed and schooled myself, fitting everything in around her as best I could, so it can be done!!!

Like many of you on here, I cant sit still for 5 minutes , so, love the hussle and bustle of fitting it all in. just would not know what to do without my horse!!

it was a bit harder when daughter was smaller I had an older mare and TBH I didnt get as much riding in as I do now, fitting in horse, housework, work and a new baby is not easy, but, so worth it and with a little help from friends etc we managed - daughter just loves riding her horse, being at the yard and generally being outdoors, was down there from few days old, well wrapped up and rarely gets ill is very healthy and doesnt mind getting filthy dirty !!

I also dont understand these mums who cant do anything because of the kids, mine comes everywhere with us and fits in with what we do, I think it makes her a better and more rounded person who gets to see the world, understands how to behave around animals and isn't just sat in front of the TV all day


----------



## Spyda (16 June 2011)

*Waves* 

I've got children (13, 12, 9 and 7), 2 dogs, 3 cats, 3 rats, 3 ferrets, 14 guinea pigs, 3 chickens and a large planted tropical aquarium to look after and am still in once peice (although the house could do with a good tidy most of the time!) Oh, and just the 1 horse ATM. Did have 5 horses all at once back along when I was breeding and the stud they were boarded at 'up country' closed suddenly due to bereavement and illness. These days, just the one horse is enough.... although I may consider adding a pony for the children if the right one came along 

Oh... and as they get older you can put the children to good use whilst you muck out!!! LOL


----------



## bumblelion (16 June 2011)

Winklepoker said:



			I LOVE THIS THREAD!

We have just stopped birth control in hope of starting a family and I have no plans to get rid of my boy.  I have some very very good friends who I know will be there for me every step of the way.  I am an Army wife living over 200 miles away from any family help  and I too see several fat arsed women around camp filling their days with Jeremy Kyle because having a child limits them so much!! 

I cant wait if Im honest.  I have a good horse who wont intentionally try and dump me  and a hubby who I know will be very helpful.  Financially at times we might struggle but who cares... we'll manage  

Out of interest, what do you do with baby whilst at the yard? leave it in the stable in the pram? lay it in the feed bin/muck heap/wheelbarrow?
		
Click to expand...

Winklepoker, I'v got the advantage of having the horses at home (well, is until stables leak or fields need maintaining!!). I took my daughter out all last winter (she was born 6 weeks prem in sept) out in her pram. Parked her outside stables whilst I mucked out and if the weather was really bad brought her in after excusing the ammonia smell to her!! It's not done her any harm, just made sure she was well wrapped up!


----------



## Ottinmeg (16 June 2011)

single parent -five kids - five horses - two dogs . oldest two horse mad, younger three couldn't care less! have a family come to ride the welsh A with 7 week old baby in tow, he has been on the pony a few times already


----------



## vikkibeth (18 June 2011)

To add to our madness of a five year old and a seven month of sons, 3 dogs and a youngster, I am half considering A new youngster he's very nice and very much a steal! Everyone thinks I am going mad haha.


----------

